# New project



## Owen E Oulton

There's project I've been wanting to do for a couple of years. I have a Tamiya 10HP Light Utility Car model that I've been working on to convert into a Salvation Army canteen truck from WWII, but I had a photo of such a vehicle with Princess (now Queen) Elizabeth posing with one while serving in the WRAC in 1945. While digging bthrough various kits the other night, I found a Riich kit of figures with Churchill, Monty, Brian Horrocks and Pamela, Churchill's daughter-in-law. With reposing, a new arm and some re-sculpting of the uniform, It occurred to me that the daughter wound be easy to convert to Princess Elizabeth, so I called my local hobby shop and asked it they had the Tamiya 10HP kit in stock. They did and I'll be going over tomorrow to pick it up. I checked my older kit and wonder of wonders it has the exact markings for the vehicle she was posing with, even though there is no reference to this fact anywhere in the packaging or instructions. In the picture below, I've outlined the required decals in red.


----------



## scooke123

Sounds like a cool project - good luck with it!


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Should be fun. Picked up the kit today with my birthday money (I'm officially an old git - I turned 60 last week) for $39.95 CDN. I need to dig the Riich _Road to War_ figures out again to scavenge the arms from the Monty figure to match the Princess's pose. Then I need to shave the pockets and open blouse collar off the uniform and and build up the trouser legs to replicate the mechanics' coveralls she was wearing in the photo and scratch-build her service cap. To finish, I'll put a dab of Aves A-poxie Sculpt to sculpt the closed blouse collar and tie. Easy-peasy. The Tilly will be built stock. I'll leave the cargo bed empty and use the rolled up tarp in the rear opening of the canvas tilt. The Tilly shown in the photos (I have several from the same photo-op when her mother, the Queen, inspected her unit) was not equipped with a driver's side headlamp and , as this was late in the war, almost certainly had the optional pressed steel tailgate. It also had a canvas cover (with the intake flaps in the rolled position) over the front grill. Gotta love reference material! I'll use a jack from the Italeri Field Tool Shop to round out the base as it can be seen beside her feet. I love it when a project simply falls into place. My deadline for this project is the first Wednesday in September (6 months from last week), as my IPMS chapter is twinned with a British chapter and we do an "anything British" theme each September meeting. That also means Ill have it ready for CapCon, our biannual contest at the end of September, being held in the Canadian War Museum this year due to Canada's 150th Anniversasy.


----------



## scooke123

6 months should give you the time you need. 60 isn't so bad - I'll be 64 this coming December.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Well, I've done the basic building on Princess Elizabeth, Using Pamela Churchill's torso, legs and head and General Horrocks' arms. I repostioned the legs to portray the figure leaning back against the Tilly and glued the arm piece on to show her with her hands clasped behind her back. I need to cut the top off her head so I can sculpt on the cap, probably using a German feldmutze as a basis, then shale off the open shirt collar and breast pockets so I can start with the putty work. I've begun building the Tilly in modules, but am finding myself needing to scratch some parts and make some assumptions. I've already assumed that the Tilly will have the steel tailgate, and the photo shows that the canvas flap in the back is in the rolled up position, but images show a rear-view mirror on the driver's side fender and a post for an absent mirror on the passenger side. The single blackout headlight appears to be a larger type than the kit part, but may be the same as is supplied in the Universal Carrier kit. I'm going to leave the hubcaps off to show the lug-nut detail and also assume that the vehicle has the passenger side turn indicator. I'll use the white upper/red lower colour scheme for the turn signal as that appears to be the most common. I'll also have to scratch-build a flap on the front of the canvas tilt as it's shown in the image at the top of the first post. The pavement on which the vehicle sits in the image appears to be white concrete with a quilted ground blanket in front of the Tilly, with the jack positioned to the right of the Princess' feet. The uniform will be the standard khaki with ox-blood boots, and subaltern's (2nd lieutenant's) pips on the shoulders. The vehicle will be dark green or olive drab overall with a khaki tilt and seats.


----------

